# Create your own dry pet food



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Saw an ad in a magazine for Red Moon Pet Food company where pet owners can create their own customized dry kibble. 

Pet Food | Dog Food | Cat Food - RedMoon Custom Pet Food


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

The foods seem good, but even more expensive than Orijen! 

I decided to customize with high protein (36%, I think) Lamb & Potato for a dog with a normal activity level & weight, with five different supplements. My total for a 27 lb bag was $107.96 + shipping .

There's also Proportions, which is pretty much custom food, too, but that's probably pretty expensive as well.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I looked at that a while back and its ridiculously expensive, plus you cannot order with without paying extra for the supplements which arent necessary for dogs that dont have special needs.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

This company is a joke.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I went with the high protein lamb wow though $2.85 a lb. A bt on the high side for sure! But I did see Ceasar there! Why is he advertising there? Is he apart of this scam? I have not seen his show in ages! But I did see a commercial or a quip of his show where he was doing that hissing sound and touching the dog ! UGH! That Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

wags said:


> I went with the high protein lamb wow though $2.85 a lb. A bt on the high side for sure! But I did see Ceasar there! Why is he advertising there? Is he apart of this scam? I have not seen his show in ages! But I did see a commercial or a quip of his show where he was doing that hissing sound and touching the dog ! UGH! That Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That dude is a doofus. I always see him feeding Iams on his show, he has no clue what good nutrition is.


----------



## Sera (Oct 26, 2010)

Good Afternoon!
My name is Sera and I work at Red Moon in customer service. I wanted to address some of your concerns about our food and let you know I am here to answer any questions you may have.
Our foods are made with human grade hormone and antibiotic free meats and cooked at very low temperatures. We use only the best quality ingredients - never second choice cuts, etc and we are convinced you will see a positive difference in your pet because of that. We stand behind our food and offer a 110% money back guarantee. The price includes courier delivery right to your door as well 2 supplements which you are welcome to add or leave out. Our supplements are all added at therapeutic levels and added on after the food has cooled so they are never cooked in and are available to your pet which many manufactures cannot offer. We also make the food custom for your pet at the time of your order so it is never sitting on a shelf for months before you buy it and the freshness is unparalleled.
Our food is very digestible (feed and clean-up less) and the two supplements offer a substantial value if you are currently adding for example a coat oil or glucosamine as those can cost around $40 per month for a large dog which you could eliminate by feeding RedMoon. If your pet has certain issues such as bad breath, our supplements will improve the issue.
I am confident if you try the food, you and your pet will love the quality and convenience or 110% of your money back.
If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me directly. [email protected]
Thank you all very much for taking the time to look at our products and I hope that I have been able to address your concerns.
Sincerely,
Sera


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you, Sera, for clarifying this.

RedMoon pet food sort of reminds me of Dr. G's Fresh Pet Food which is supposedly made fresh just for your pet and delivered to your door within 4 days after being made.


----------



## Sera (Oct 26, 2010)

The main differences would be our customization and feeding guidelines due to our grain free formulas however we do both deliver to your door.
I have 6 dogs. My largest is 130lbs and at 3 years old is doing exceptionally well on 4 cups of RedMoon per day.
I think the future of pet food will be more companies delivering as it can be a hassle to pick up 30 or 40 lbs of pet food and haul it across the city into your house (or 108lbs at a time in our house)


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> This company is a joke.


LMAO if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, waddles like duck...

....must be a duck (just with a diff label!)


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for that sera, but I can damn near 100% tell you the only way I might see a difference in my dog is he was fed a PMR diet. There is no way this food is going to be better, or higher quality than an Evo or Orijen. It very well may be in the same category of quality as those two, but for that price, I'll pass.


----------

